# XDA Privacy Concerns



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

It came to my attention recently that multiple XDA users had their IP addresses shared by GSLeon3 (XDA Mod) to WildChild (a non-mod) for the purpose of banning on another site. This includes users who merely recommended against using WCX Recovery due to known issues with WC's base (Amon Ra). I posted to make users aware in my kernel thread over on XDA, and quickly had those posts deleted, and also my account banned.

I am posting this here to make users aware that using XDA Vivid forums actively could be a privacy concern for you, and* IS NOT RECOMMENDED. *


----------



## chachin (Apr 30, 2012)

*me licks synergy


----------



## rquiett (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow i was wondering what was going on over there. That's bull that kind of crap is going on over there. Thank you for not only this but also for your work on this device

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azz72 (May 27, 2012)

I never did like xda at all.. some ppl over there think their above gods level and their no where close to it...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## Kraizk (May 11, 2012)

I'd like to note for any XDA users/mods that read this. Please notice the OP does not slander XDA. It only alerts people to the way XDA endorses their moderators on the site. While it may not be XDA's fault this happened they have failed to take appropriate action against the offending person(s).


----------



## JayBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

This just makes me really sad for our device in general...as everyone has stated before its so underrated and the fact that this has now happened for the 3rd time by my count is just F*****G ridiculous. Synergy, I thank you for keeping us informed as to what is going on over there on those forums. You are correct in that is a huge breach in privacy and I wanted to thank you for all the dev you have done for this and hope this will not sway you away from the device...we need more support for this and at this point im seriously considering helping out as I've heard it's not terribly hard to pick up on. Thank you again and I hope to see more of your developments in the furture.


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

JayBuck said:


> This just makes me really sad for our device in general...as everyone has stated before its so underrated and the fact that this has now happened for the 3rd time by my count is just F*****G ridiculous. Synergy, I thank you for keeping us informed as to what is going on over there on those forums. You are correct in that is a huge breach in privacy and I wanted to thank you for all the dev you have done for this and hope this will not sway you away from the device...we need more support for this and at this point im seriously considering helping out as I've heard it's not terribly hard to pick up on. Thank you again and I hope to see more of your developments in the furture.


Don't worry at all, I won't stop dev'ing on this device at all. I guess XDA just doesn't want their users to experience AOSP at all, or doesn't know how to treat whistle-blowers.


----------



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

This is really disappointing. For the longest time, xda was the only place I went, but I just got my vivid and find hardly any roms there. Now I see why.


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw that earlier today when I went on to check the status of the Kernel.......Terribly sad that they can't be mature adults about this. But whatever...there loss right? Still, keep up the awesome work Synergy....I have a feeling with you behind the wheel, Full AOSP for HTC is right around the corner....


----------



## theshamrockking (Jun 16, 2012)

Finally I see more info as to what the hell is going on over at XDA. I made a topic over there. A rant about how sad it is that they (the mods) try and police everything and shut anyone who speaks out up. It's nonsense. Glad to see that the ppl who get banned have somewhere to go. Maybe I'll just have to stay over here. 

*EDIT*
So funny enough I had two mods speak up on my post. And neither closed the topic. And then it seems a random mod happens across my post. And responds and immediately closes the topic. So I pm'd the mod and said that that was nonsense. And then made a new topic and continued the topic. I'm sure it's a matter of time before they feel I'm to much of a rebel or a riot inciter and decide its time to bann me to shut me up. And all I'm really trying to do is let the people see what it is that the mods over there are doing.

Sent from my HTC PH39100


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

May I be frank?
Hello I'm Frank..nice to make your acquaintance....I keed, I keed








In all reality most of situations like this one comes from lack of proper communication, human imperfection and ego trips. I wish sometimes the community would not chastise either forum only when is convenient or when 95% of the facts are unkown to them.
I for one would like to see stuff like this not happening but I'm a dreamer. The best thing to do is to take care of things like this on a quite and friendly way without the extra drama added by posting messages full of hatred towards either party.
Also....RW and XDA are two formidable forums, let's not poison them with arrogance and chest pounding type attitudes.

Just M2Cs









Regards,


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> May I be frank?
> Hello I'm Frank..nice to make your acquaintance....I keed, I keed
> 
> 
> ...


Could not agree more. XDA had a great reputation for a reason. I posted this here only to bring awareness to a concern I had for other users. Also, your name seems quite familiar from somewhere. Did you do dev on the OG Atrix, OG Droid, n900, or DHD/Inspire4g?


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

synergy said:


> Could not agree more. XDA had a great reputation for a reason. I posted this here only to bring awareness to a concern I had for other users. Also, your name seems quite familiar from somewhere. Did you do dev on the OG Atrix, OG Droid, n900, or DHD/Inspire4g?


The problem was not your post mate, it was the rest of the comments that instead of just taking it for it's face value they decided to stone XDA to death without even knowing half the history.
Hope this gets resolved soon and we all can enjoy quality devs doing what we like to do the most...mod our devices 'till the cows come home.

Regards,


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The problem was not your post mate, it was the rest of the comments that instead of just taking it for it's face value they decided to stone XDA to death without even knowing half the history.
> Hope this gets resolved soon and we all can enjoy quality devs doing what we like to do the most...mod our devices 'till the cows come home.
> 
> Regards,


I do also. Real shame that it's supposedly not an issue with what I posted, yet a similar post on XDA gets me banned and those posts deleted. I understand you're a mod. Mind explaining what rule that breaks on XDA? I have never been given a reason for the ban. Quite a few users exclusively use XDA, just as some exclusively use Rootz. Would be a shame if new holiday users on XDA don't even know there is AOSP progress being made for it.
I only posted because I was trying to look out for other users.


----------



## theshamrockking (Jun 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The problem was not your post mate, it was the rest of the comments that instead of just taking it for it's face value they decided to stone XDA to death without even knowing half the history.
> Hope this gets resolved soon and we all can enjoy quality devs doing what we like to do the most...mod our devices 'till the cows come home.
> 
> Regards,


Just to say incase u felt my post was one of the slanderous ones. I felt I should explain myself. I am not bothered by xda because of the incident or any incident in particular other than my own. And that I never said anything to anyone specifics defense. I was mearly trying to say to people that it wasn't right of the mods to censor some of us in the way they chose to do. And to then force us quiet by banning and closing threads and editing threads. Where the things off topic and not apart of the rules? Sure. But that doesn't make it right. And that is why I'm personally bothered by xda. Because they can't be reasonable and respectful. Everyone on these forums are here for the same reason. There is no reason we any of us should be having any issies. Other than phone issues.








lol

Just felt I should clarify.

Sent from my HTC PH39100


----------



## theshamrockking (Jun 16, 2012)

synergy said:


> I do also. Real shame that it's supposedly not an issue with what I posted, yet a similar post on XDA gets me banned and those posts deleted. I understand you're a mod. Mind explaining what rule that breaks on XDA? I have never been given a reason for the ban. Quite a few users exclusively use XDA, just as some exclusively use Rootz. Would be a shame if new holiday users on XDA don't even know there is AOSP progress being made for it.
> I only posted because I was trying to look out for other users.


I did infact get a reason for why the post was closed. And I believe they have gleaned as to why u were banned. But they haven't said anything out right.

Sent from my HTC PH39100


----------



## theshamrockking (Jun 16, 2012)

So I just re read the op and realized that u said that gsleon was the one giving away ip addresses to wc so that wc could bann them over at illuminati. That just bothers me so much more. After all that went on with wc to still be having issues regarding him and that xda is being used to bann members at a completely different forum no matter the reason is bothersome enough. But because of ppl saying they don't like wc's recovery cuz they feel it has problems. That's just insane. Personally I don't like any of wc's work be it good or not I don't like that he personally made it so that all his stuff is kept for only the people he deems worthy and they all his work can only be used with his work. It's all politics to me but I don't really mind. It's his choice. It's his work. Do with it as he wants. Lol but yea ok I didn't really need to rant about wc's work. Just got off topic. So yea I can't believe that gs was leaking personal info to another member on a different site and for the express purpose of banning its just sad.

Sent from my HTC PH39100


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

synergy said:


> I do also. Real shame that it's supposedly not an issue with what I posted, yet a similar post on XDA gets me banned and those posts deleted. I understand you're a mod. Mind explaining what rule that breaks on XDA? I have never been given a reason for the ban. Quite a few users exclusively use XDA, just as some exclusively use Rootz. Would be a shame if new holiday users on XDA don't even know there is AOSP progress being made for it.
> I only posted because I was trying to look out for other users.


Please contact the Mod you have questions about and/or the Admins. I for one do not tal;k about what happens on XDA outside of the forum out of respect for the members and XDA.
All I can say is that you seem like a reasonable guy and an intelligent one and this thread will bring more bad than good IMHO. Not even trying to censor you in any way..if anything, I'm just a lowly newbie here








I also believe that most peeps here have made up their minds about this issue without knowing the whole history...and that's a little unfair. I don't want you to think that I'm forcing you to say more than what has been said..my goal will be to realize that both forums co-exist and have a very large following hence we (the members) need to be responsible whenever we post anything about the other site.
Let's not fight over who is the best site..let agree that we have a community to help and that the only reason for us to have accounts on theses type of forums is to learn, teach, share and have as much fun possible with our mobile devices









Cheers,

M_T_M


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Please contact the Mod you have questions about and/or the Admins. I for one do not tal;k about what happens on XDA outside of the forum out of respect for the members and XDA.
> All I can say is that you seem like a reasonable guy and an intelligent one and this thread will bring more bad than good IMHO. Not even trying to censor you in any way..if anything, I'm just a lowly newbie here
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for being the first down to earth XDA mod I've talked with. Unfortunately I've tried all that to no avail. I was ridiculed and slandered by the mod I had issues with both privately and publicly. Another senior mod asked me to remove OP in this thread and told me slandering XDA is serious (which I don't see myself as doing, just warning other users). I also filed complaints prior, as did a few of the other users/devs who had their info leaked. I suppose I'm being forced to be done with XDA by those who have the power to make it a better place for all. Due to the amount of devs leaving the XDA holiday forums entirely, it will be a shame if the only active users there end up being mods.


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

this sadly funny!!

*Re: Re: Re: Wtfark?*
_

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *daspazz* 
Why lock my thread you have something against free speech and others commenting on the same?

The sharing of opinions about abuse of power and the depletion of real and truly dedicated devs from xda?

Im confused........ You _
_Quote: 
Originally Posted by *conantroutman* _
_are indeed very confused....
__ Firstly, your thread was pointless, people do not get banned for now reason and those reasons are between the person and the moderator.

As for freedom of speech. You don't have any, you agree to a set. For rules when you register. This is a moderated site and as your thread was nothing more than ignorant whining it was closed. 

You do not know the facts of the situation and therefore neither your nor anyone else is in a position to comment on it.

Hope that answers your questions.

Regards,
ctm

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face..... _

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *daspazz* 
_ 
_
_ It seems I wasn't as confused as I thought. Firstly my thread was/is valid for a community that is supposed to be supporting development of devices, and my device is sorely in need of development since the previous blood letting that took place the last time most of the good devs were driven off.

So now I'm ignorant and a whiner huh? Sir how old are you? 12 14 maybe 16? I ask because your sentence structure and grammar and spullin is that of someone below the upper grades of your country. You really should pay attention before you start pointing your fingers at other people and telling them how stupid they are.

And just because you CAN moderate doesn't mean you should be. Allowing people to vent is a good thing, if the thread was truly just me whining and nothing more then it would have died its own miserable death. Yet you chose to stop anyone else from expressing their opinions about what is or is not going on. I believe you and other mods were afraid that it might start something you couldn't finish. But we will never know now will we?

As to your last point, you don't know me or WHAT I do or DON'T know. In this CASE YOU ARE WAY OFF!! I know more that you give me credit for. I know what happened and I know why. I believe it is underhanded and abuse of power and I feel I should report it to the higher powers here. But I also feel that they don't care. They like so many in charge here could care less if xda remains a place to come and share information and software. They would rather usurp user and developers authority and flex their mod muscles as they see fit.

So NO you didn't answer any questions, you just proved how ignorant you are and how moronic moderators here can be.

Keep up the good work eventually you will drive away all the really good devs.

From my ass to your mouth! cheers!!_

_Quote: _
_Originally Posted by *conantroutman* _ 
if you have a concern about the way the site is moderated then please contact a member of the moderator committee, there's a link in my sig.

I closed the thread because it was reported and we always close such threads. Bans are not up for discussion, end of story.

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Its become down right stupid over there. Know there's still some good devs doing kickass work but I had to follow Synergy when he came here. Much friendlier atmosphere.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

JayBuck said:


> This just makes me really sad for our device in general...as everyone has stated before its so underrated and the fact that this has now happened for the 3rd time by my count is just F*****G ridiculous. Synergy, I thank you for keeping us informed as to what is going on over there on those forums. You are correct in that is a huge breach in privacy and I wanted to thank you for all the dev you have done for this and hope this will not sway you away from the device...we need more support for this and at this point im seriously considering helping out as I've heard it's not terribly hard to pick up on. Thank you again and I hope to see more of your developments in the furture.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

I ditto that bro! Toss one back for jaybuck!


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 27, 2012)

attn1 just had something similar happen but "he" removed his kits off of xda.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> attn1 just had something similar happen but I removed his kits off of xda.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


I heard about that. You removed his kits? Don't really understand what you meant.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 27, 2012)

OOps my bad, he removed his kits


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Not all xda forums are bad, my flyer community is awesome, but wow I had no idea what was going on, just know you and some other developers got banned. Now I know, and that's messed up. Gsleon honestly seems like an ass, like he's there to baby sit everyone and he knows everything better than everyone

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DWSR (Aug 3, 2012)

XDA is great, but this situation in particular has been handled the wrong way. I'm sure that there's broken telephone in full effect here.


----------

